# Mau Tai Liquor



## npfw1980 (Oct 15, 2006)

An 8 1/2 inch Taiwan Mau Tai ceramic liquor bottle. the "Taiwan Tobacco & Wine Monopoly Bureau" logo on bottom. Having spent a year in Taiwan I can attest to the potency of this liquor.


----------

